# LowLevel Bagged Candy White CC



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Hi guys,

I've just bought 3 days ago my '10 Candy White CC. Passed from a static dumped TSX to the darkside. And yes, I don't regret at all my move. 



Here's some quick pictures I took for the progression.

Here the OE status:







Yesterday, after talking a few days ago with the BagRiders guys, I drove down from Montreal, Qc -> Vermont, straight to their shop. Wanted to have a contact, meet new people sharing the same passion.



Today, with the precious help of my homies, we began the trunk setup. Wanted something pretty simple & that respects the classy aspect of the car. Forget about that overplayed wood floors & all. 
Decided to bolt the tank on top of the trunk, keeping is full functionality. That car is my daily drive after all.





Tomorrow afternoon we're passing the car under the knife. Next time it's on the road, it won't be at that height. 

I'll post pictures on Saturday morning for sure guys! Waiting for some goodies to arrive tomorrow too!

You can follow me on IG @ cimonbrouillette !


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's my GF. Couldn't resist


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Nice!! How did you attach it to the roof of the trunk? I've been meaning to mount my tank that way as well.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

PLAccBo said:


> Nice!! How did you attach it to the roof of the trunk? I've been meaning to mount my tank that way as well.


We've centered the tank & drilled straight to the top (there's no speakers or components up there) & bolted the tank with the 2 x 15mm bolts that comes in the package! 

IMO looks pretty sick, compressor will be hiding behind with the management! I'll post other pictures for you guys


----------



## Joemero (Aug 9, 2013)

This is going to be a cool thread to follow :thumbup:


----------



## mEed (Jan 15, 2013)

STICKIED! i cant wait for the final results!


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Just cancelled the bumper flashers, looks so mean! Little easy wrap, took less than 15 min. 

URL=http://s254.photobucket.com/user/lilcim/media/image_zps9da9c4db.jpg.html]







[/URL]

I'm heading to my friend's garage to continue/finish the bag setup  

I'll keep you up !


----------



## PGZee (Jul 3, 2013)

Awesome! Candy White is just so sweet! Can't wait to see it done!!!! Congrats!!


----------



## 12vwcc (Oct 15, 2011)

Nice CC! However, ironically I wanted a first gen TSX before my CC lol. Car was an absolute blast to drive. The latest TSX felt big and underpowered in comparison to the first gen; plus I didn't really like the styling as much.

Hooray CC....


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

After more than 12-hours, the car is finally bagged & fully functionnal. That was probably one our my biggest "car" dream that we've just accomplished yesterday night. 



I take NO credit at all for the installation, 'cause my homie Alexandre is probably the best pope that exists on earth. He realised the project to its fullest, in a non-stop day, after his own work day. 



Installation went pretty good, no problem at all except the localisation of the management. I wanted to keep my spare tire, as the car is my daily drive. 



After leak testing every single fittings, I've been pretty lucky. Only one was leaking, so problem was resolved very fast!



Frame was notched because it had a difference near 1" Left vs Right. 



I'll post other pictures later taken with my cellphone!

And.... the result... hmm  tonight with a decent shoot!


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

congrats man hope u enjoy the ride what management system did u use and how is everything treating u.....i cant wait to put my Vw CC on bags:laugh:opcorn:


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Great pics :thumbup: nice progress, now what's the plan for dem wheels doe?


----------



## mango_springroll (Dec 25, 2012)

nice stuff. :thumbup:

i just noticed your car is lux model with sport model wheels.:laugh:


----------



## Trade-N-Games (Feb 22, 2008)

Did you weld up the cut out for the notch or just leave it after you cut it out?


----------



## baltas (Aug 24, 2013)

What is that tank? Like what does it do?


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

baltas said:


> What is that tank? Like what does it do?


The AIR tank???? I am guessing?? 

It supplies air to his suspension.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Trade-N-Games said:


> Did you weld up the cut out for the notch or just leave it after you cut it out?


Here's quick cellphone pics of the notch progress. 

Welded a 3" piping in the hole, cutted, buffed & applied gravel guard on top for a sleeper finish.

As you can see, there's not that much place between the axle & the turbo hoses and casing. In the end, everything's alright when aired out


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

And for you guys, the first pic done with my setup.

Found a great deal on MRR's freshly copper painted. Not the specs I've dreamed about (wish to fit some 9.5/10's)... but it's alright for me to finish the season on something else than stockies. 

MRR HR7 19x8 +35 all around.


----------



## lipprandt35 (Apr 28, 2008)

Nice! And dayumn....very quick work. It took me almost 1 year jsut for coils and BLQ's.
Do the front turns light through the vinyl you apllied? I never thought of that.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

lipprandt35 said:


> Nice! And dayumn....very quick work. It took me almost 1 year jsut for coils and BLQ's.
> Do the front turns light through the vinyl you apllied? I never thought of that.


Thanks! 

For the turn lights...let's say they're pretty cancelled lmao. That's a thick wrap vinyl  At least we have some flashers integrated to the mirrors!


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

Awesome! What else do you have planned?

Sent from my SCH-I510 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's quick pictures I took this afternoon on my way back home. 

Can't wait to fit some proper/wider wheels on it!


----------



## Mantvis (Jan 1, 2010)

Car looks great!
have a question about notching tho! Will in effect the frame structure meaning, it will be weaker. but should I be worried about the frame bending? And did you only notch the pass side? Im static and its my daily driver and im hitting only the pass side with my axle, and I could go lower the only thing stopping me is the frame :facepalm:
What about insurance? if I were to get into an accident whats the chance id run into problems with the notched frame?
TIA


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

Car is looking great. Good job and those wheels actually dont look too bad


----------



## tldracer24 (Jul 28, 2010)

looks great! any photos of the rest of the trunk set up?


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

tldracer24 said:


> looks great! any photos of the rest of the trunk set up?


For the moment I hadn't time to shoot the car again (School's session is back ON) but here it is.

Pretty simple, compressor is hiding on the right & management under the carpet beside the spare rim.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Just got my new wheel setup for H20i preparation  

Less than 4 weeks left before this sick weekend!

Gotta work hard to fit the rear quarter for a fender-to-rim fitment! Front only needs to be rolled slightly & add 1° camber and it will be probably perfect!





Thought it would do a great radio plate cover lmao



Borrowed my friend's fender roller for tomorrow's FITMENTFRIDAY!



Here's a quick fitment shot of the fronts (before rolling/adjusting camber)


----------



## vahdyx (Feb 7, 2012)

Wow the fastest transformation I've seen on VWVortex.


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

what fitment are you running in the front wat offsets n width


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Fronts are 9.5 +20 on 235/35 tires!


----------



## rabbit07 (Feb 22, 2007)

damn your CC looks awesome. cant wait to see it with the new wheels.


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

so ur front wheel fitment is poking?


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Yes a little clean poke for the front! Here's the result!

I'm totally in love with the flow, fits so well with the curves of the car.


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

bro sickest flushment with best poke i have yet to see mad props!!! keep us posted on future mods!!! what fitment is ur rear?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Holy crap!:thumbup:


----------



## ZeeGrandChamp (Apr 23, 2011)

First off, very nice TSX and secondly... those VIP's look great. Sweet set up dude.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Went for a shoot this afternoon for VIP Modular Website. Here's some of the shots


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Looks real good. What's your fitment for the rear? Wheel and tire specs?


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

PLAccBo said:


> Looks real good. What's your fitment for the rear? Wheel and tire specs?


19x10.5+25 on 245/45 tires! Going on alignment table tomorrow morning to arrange toe since the fitment adjustments, i'll know how much camber I have (I say around -5)


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Looks ****ing killer dude. I wish I had money for bags...

How did you dial your camber in like that? Camber plates? I know rear camber can be adjusted but I didn't think front could.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Looks ****ing killer dude. I wish I had money for bags...
> 
> How did you dial your camber in like that? Camber plates? I know rear camber can be adjusted but I didn't think front could.


Natural Camber for the front, there's no adjustments possible.

For the rear, OE bolt, camber maxed out


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

Looks sweet. Saw a pic floating around instagram already. My camber maxed out at -4.7 but mine is 4motion. Maybe with FWD you may be able to get a bit more


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

wheels and drop look good, but why on earth do stance oriented builds, always camber the **** out of the rear wheel? why not get a narrower wheel to allow u to have less camber, mainly when u drive so it doesnt tear up the tires.

** i realize you raise the car for driving, but still.


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> wheels and drop look good, but why on earth do stance oriented builds, always camber the **** out of the rear wheel? why not get a narrower wheel to allow u to have less camber, mainly when u drive so it doesnt tear up the tires.
> 
> ** i realize you raise the car for driving, but still.


5° is not a lot and camber doesn't tear up tires, toe does. Educate yourself.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Results after alignment: -4.3° of camber.

After getting back from school I saw a package for me! Nothing CRAZY but I received my diverter spacer!


----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> wheels and drop look good, but why on earth do stance oriented builds, always camber the **** out of the rear wheel? why not get a narrower wheel to allow u to have less camber, mainly when u drive so it doesnt tear up the tires.
> 
> ** i realize you raise the car for driving, but still.


reasonnable camber doesn't change a thing in the tire wear. toe does.
see you around town cim:thumbup::thumbup:opcorn:


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

Question... So do your rear fenders rest on the tires? Or on the rim?


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

PLAccBo said:


> Question... So do your rear fenders rest on the tires? Or on the rim?


Rest between the 2


----------



## PLAccBo (Dec 4, 2011)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Rest between the 2


See I'm trying to achieve similar. But I'm worried about messing my fenders up. Is it possible to cut a bump stop to the Exact length so it bottoms out on that rather than hitting the fender?


----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

PLAccBo said:


> See I'm trying to achieve similar. But I'm worried about messing my fenders up. Is it possible to cut a bump stop to the Exact length so it bottoms out on that rather than hitting the fender?


forget it if you're static... if you're on air why don't you just air up?


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

notamechanic said:


> 5° is not a lot and camber doesn't tear up tires, toe does. Educate yourself.


Im pretty educated. It wears the inside of the tires un evenly. 5 degrees is a lot if its lifting the outside of the tire up off the ground. 

My question was, why do all stance builds camber the rear so much?


----------



## flipflp (Dec 10, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> Im pretty educated. It wears the inside of the tires un evenly. 5 degrees is a lot if its lifting the outside of the tire up off the ground.
> 
> My question was, why do all stance builds camber the rear so much?


I could be mistaken, but I believe his camber is set while aired out to achieve stance/poke/fitment. Since camber naturally changes with ride height, the car will have less negative camber aired up.

Can't say what that could be, but likely still more than what you would want to run for optimum tire wear (say less than -2.0 camber for average wear). 

I also get tired of people perpetuating the "internet fact" that camber doesn't wear tires, only toe. If you are only riding on the inside half of your tire, that is all that is going to wear out. REASONABLE camber doesn't wear tires as fast as UNREASONABLE (or non-neutral) toe, that is more accurate. -5 degrees camber is not reasonable :beer:

On the car though, it's builds like this that make me think low and slow is it for CCs. :thumbup:


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

You guys are all correct and i dont mean to clutter Cimon's thread, i just always see that stance/bags/low etc 90% of the time cambe the **** out of the rear wheel. Im sure it levels out once aired up for driving, just never fully understood the trend/style. 


That was all. :beer:


----------



## AZ_CC (May 25, 2012)

BOUDAH said:


> You guys are all correct and i dont mean to clutter Cimon's thread, i just always see that stance/bags/low etc 90% of the time cambe the **** out of the rear wheel. Im sure it levels out once aired up for driving, just never fully understood the trend/style.
> 
> 
> That was all. :beer:


yea im with u on that....ive never been a fan of crazy camber like that....i prefer more of the tucked look....but we all have our likes and dislikes

the OPs car does look very nice and clean though with some good work done :thumbup:


----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

BOUDAH said:


> You guys are all correct and i dont mean to clutter Cimon's thread, i just always see that stance/bags/low etc 90% of the time cambe the **** out of the rear wheel. Im sure it levels out once aired up for driving, just never fully understood the trend/style.
> 
> 
> That was all. :beer:


depends on the platform. I don't know about the CC, but camber on mk4 doesn't get worse when you lower them. I believe it's because of the solid rear axle beam. since you have the same amount of camber when you air up, it does looks retard because you don't need that much camber with a wheel gap.
on another note, the camber helps to fit wider wheels. when your really want THOSE wheels, you do anything to make them fit to your taste
don't fit the wheels to the car, fit the car to the wheels:thumbup:


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Went for a shoot this afternoon for VIP Modular Website. Here's some of the shots


----------



## BOUDAH (Aug 15, 2008)

mk-4-ever said:


> depends on the platform. I don't know about the CC, but camber on mk4 doesn't get worse when you lower them. I believe it's because of the solid rear axle beam. since you have the same amount of camber when you air up, it does looks retard because you don't need that much camber with a wheel gap.
> on another note, the camber helps to fit wider wheels. when your really want THOSE wheels, you do anything to make them fit to your taste
> don't fit the wheels to the car, fit the car to the wheels:thumbup:


yes, u have a single beam, Mk4 R32, MK5 and Mk6 all have Independant Rear Suspension on the Golfs and the CC.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Quick picture done tonight of my interior! Love so much the 2-tone finish!




Just have to find the OEM Wood Trim Kit. Don't want any replicas, so I'll take my time!

Any people I'll see next week at H2Oi? I'll be there from Thursday-to-Sunday!

Hit me up on IG: @cimonbrouillette


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

i wanna see a video of ur blow off valve in action


----------



## mk-4-ever (Jul 11, 2011)

tape the whole car in blue. même pas game


----------



## Andrewrg (Sep 5, 2010)

Love this!


----------



## DiegosAnotherr1 (Sep 24, 2013)

Did you have to buy a camber kit to get that much camber?


----------



## ShadowWabbit (Aug 16, 2006)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Just have to find the OEM Wood Trim Kit. Don't want any replicas, so I'll take my time!


I have the wood trim kit from factory. If that's the brushed aluminum interior and not the "silver" one, i'd want to trade.


----------



## [email protected] (Sep 10, 2013)

What management are you running?


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> What management are you running?


Airlift Autopilot V2


----------



## ebk305 (Aug 11, 2013)

cimon how do you like the valve spacer, sounds any good ??


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

ebk305 said:


> cimon how do you like the valve spacer, sounds any good ??


Yes I like it. Reminds me a bit "dark vader" sound lmao.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Little update. Winter has arrived up here, installed my Stancy winter setup! 17x9 Cobra Wheels!




The VIPs have been sold in the end of the season, still not decided on the next setup. But, I've found my 2k14 daily setup..  A little hint, 19x9 all around, oem+ !


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

I like how quick this all went, but is your controller just draped over your steering wheel? Any plans to hide it clean? I hope to be on air by march and was trying to figure out where to mount my controller so its hidden but still functional. Maybe something like this but I want to do my own idea.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

sk8too said:


> I like how quick this all went, but is your controller just draped over your steering wheel? Any plans to hide it clean? I hope to be on air by march and was trying to figure out where to mount my controller so its hidden but still functional. Maybe something like this but I want to do my own idea.


Yes still thinking about the definitive emplacement..! Going to work on this during Xmas, as well as my trunk setup floor finish!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

With my setup I really want to figure out a way to place the controller in the cubby that's in front of the shifter. Just seems like it will be a bit large.


----------



## Andy P (Jan 6, 2007)

:thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Just bought this beauty. Slightly damaged, can't wait to receive it. 

Doing the complete R-Line conversion for next season.


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

car is gorgeous. makes me wanna get a cc even more. keep it up.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Tonight I've worked a bit on my trunk setup with my friend. 

I've bought back my old subwoofer (sold 2 years ago lmao!) and I've decided to fit it with style. Planning in the next weeks to begin my trunk floor (almond leather to fit my interior), the subwoofer will be hiding in a «picnic» style basket. 

So, we've began the sub box, to fit in the basket. 







I'll update some pics when we'll work again on it! Tomorrow is a big day, driving down to NY (passing the borders) to get a ****load of goodies for 2k14!

Stay tuned


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Pre-Xmas giftsssss arrival! 

R-Line Front Bumper
Custom LED Tailights 
APR Stage 1&2 Carbonio Intake
Blue Heated Blind Spot Split Mirrors


----------



## numlock44 (Nov 1, 2012)

:thumbup::thumbup:
Great CC


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

The custom underlip project has begun. The pattern is done. Now, gotta choose the material & thickness (probably around 1/4")

Can follow too on IG: @cimonbrouillette


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Xmas pleasure.
Rudolf kit.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Fresh new image for my professional photography page! 
After 2 months of hard work with my web designer/graphist, here it is.

www.cimonb.com is now on!
www.facebook.com/cimonbphotography 





For those who'd be interested, I'll make a US bound pretty soon. AZ & SoCal for the whole month of March! Hit me up [email protected]

For the car, project is waiting to be mounted all back when spring will come back up here! Parts are all in the basement, waiting patiently


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Little quick shoot this afternoon. Feels good


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Just began the Custom Underlip to fit my new R-Line front bumper.

Fiberglass 1/2" thick. Test fitted and all. Now needs to be smoothen out in the front for a OE look (like the Scirrocos' ones)

Daily posts on IG @ cimonbrouillette 







Gotta be ready for SOWO! Hope to meet couple of peeps here!


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Just began the Custom Underlip to fit my new R-Line front bumper.
> 
> Fiberglass 1/2" thick. Test fitted and all. Now needs to be smoothen out in the front for a OE look (like the Scirrocos' ones)
> 
> ...


Aww man i just decided to not go this year :banghead: wish i could see how the car looks in person! i've been keeping up with your IG even though i don't have an account.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Guest2320 said:


> Aww man i just decided to not go this year :banghead: wish i could see how the car looks in person! i've been keeping up with your IG even though i don't have an account.


Aww man!

And I'm installing your tailights probably next week ! I'll post some pics once done!


----------



## gryjetta03 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm def looking for this at sowo. Huge props to you bro. Making us CC owners proud.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks man!

Little update this weekend!

Finished preparing the R-Line front bumper (repaired & primed) and primed the underlip as well.


----------



## turboed vw (Apr 6, 2011)

Belle CC buddy!!


----------



## 1SikCC (Aug 1, 2013)

Let see some final pics of it would you make me one? if all goes well?


----------



## Dubunderpar (Jul 27, 2013)

WOW....amazing work sir


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Thanks guys!

Here's a quick winter mode pic I've done quickly tonight. 

Can't wait for summer to get back here..


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Little quick shoot this afternoon. Feels good


This pic is sick! Pretty awesome :thumbup:


----------



## 05BlackGLI (Dec 18, 2007)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Little quick shoot this afternoon. Feels good


any other info or pictures of the dual exhaust?


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Underlip : Done. 
Bumper: Repaired & Primed.


----------



## divineVR6 (Mar 21, 2002)

how else do you have that lip attached other then those few mounting points with the spacers in there? so you have another strip running the distance across the inside of the bumper as well? Seems like if you hit it a few times it would pull through the bumper, what have you done to try and counter act that from happening, I like the outcome :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

divineVR6 said:


> how else do you have that lip attached other then those few mounting points with the spacers in there? so you have another strip running the distance across the inside of the bumper as well? Seems like if you hit it a few times it would pull through the bumper, what have you done to try and counter act that from happening, I like the outcome :thumbup::thumbup:


Bolted up at 10 anchor points with hidden bolt (won't top on the street)

Supposed to be strong enough and weight is equalized all around.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Getting ready for SOWO. 

Quick tease of what's on their way home...  



Sounds like 2014 will be another great year!


----------



## Leray (Nov 13, 2013)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Getting ready for SOWO.
> 
> Quick tease of what's on their way home...
> 
> ...


stoked to see the custom lip and R bumper:thumbup:


----------



## Toma23 (Jun 20, 2011)

The bottom spoiler looks awesome , is it something you made or can be purchased ? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Got the car ready for paint job refresh ! 

SOWO Prep is getting real now. 





Wheels are now mounted too! Can't wait to mount the car back on next tuesday!


----------



## vwishndaetr (Aug 8, 2006)

Sweet build man.

And quality of the pics is out of this world.

Keep it up.


----------



## max07 (Mar 2, 2012)

Nice build. Nice car. Nice fitment. Nice pics.

Lâche pas mon vieux, très beau travail.

Max


----------



## VegasCC (Sep 16, 2011)

AMAZING! SICK CC! Got my air suspension setup from Bag Riders as well and have yet to throw it on. So the notch you had too do on the front left side was necessary? Was that to hit the lowest setting possible? Are you running height sensors? Would love to see where you put them if you don't mind... I know very little about suspension setup and I'm sure I could take it too a shop to have it dialed in but can you offer any insight? Thx a ton! Your car is SICK!


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

Crazy nice CC! I know you're a photographer yourself but if you get a bit of free time at SoWo I'd love to get the car in front of my lens. Gorgeous car.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

VegasCC said:


> AMAZING! SICK CC! Got my air suspension setup from Bag Riders as well and have yet to throw it on. So the notch you had too do on the front left side was necessary? Was that to hit the lowest setting possible? Are you running height sensors? Would love to see where you put them if you don't mind... I know very little about suspension setup and I'm sure I could take it too a shop to have it dialed in but can you offer any insight? Thx a ton! Your car is SICK!


Hi man! 

The notch on the RIGHT side was absolutely necessary for me to reach the lowest point ! But I ride with the V2 Management, so.. no level sensors!


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

GrantYoung said:


> Crazy nice CC! I know you're a photographer yourself but if you get a bit of free time at SoWo I'd love to get the car in front of my lens. Gorgeous car.


Yay for sure man! See you there


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Hey Cimon, 

You already know I'm loving the progress.... 

I have a question that you might be able to answer for me.... Im getting ready to run my air lines and I'm not 100% sure where i want to go with them yet. How did you guys run yours. I'm debating on drilling straight through the bottom of the trunk and running them that way but I'm just not sure. I want to makes sure i do this right from the start.... i started running lines today, but stopped and back tracked because i wasn't 100%. Any insight you have on this at all will be helpful.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

SkrApUNB said:


> Hey Cimon,
> 
> You already know I'm loving the progress....
> 
> I have a question that you might be able to answer for me.... Im getting ready to run my air lines and I'm not 100% sure where i want to go with them yet. How did you guys run yours. I'm debating on drilling straight through the bottom of the trunk and running them that way but I'm just not sure. I want to makes sure i do this right from the start.... i started running lines today, but stopped and back tracked because i wasn't 100%. Any insight you have on this at all will be helpful.


Yeah definitely man! I can take a picture tomorrow night for you when I'll get my CC back from body shop! We've drilled straight in the spare space and ran the lines between the frame & plastic liner !


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Yay for sure man! See you there



Shooting you a PM with contact info and such.


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Thanks man. That's what I'm looking for! Awesome. I'll be updating my thread soon. My trunk is almost done just gotta finish grounds and get the air lines done. My tank should be back from powder soon.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Been there done that. 

Car is all back in one piece.. and I'm so stoked about the result. 

Couple of adjustments to do for the custom underlip with the spacers, for it to lay complete down in the front, but this will be by the end of the week with the wheel set on! 

Here you are, a small picture of yesterday night


----------



## street_peddler (Nov 6, 2010)

LOOKS AMAZING! :thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

That looks amazing. Can't wait to see a real shoot with this thing. I was hoping I'd make it to sowo but it doesn't look like I will this year. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

There's so much room for activity nowwwwwwww. 

Can't wait to see the final result! <3


----------



## notamechanic (Oct 26, 2012)

Hey Cimon, car looks great!

Hope you don't mind if I ask you a question, how did you pull your fenders? Looks very well done.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

notamechanic said:


> Hey Cimon, car looks great!
> 
> Hope you don't mind if I ask you a question, how did you pull your fenders? Looks very well done.


At first they were done with a simple Eastwood Fender roller & slightly pulled too. But last week with the body shop they were pulled with a dolly and squeezed plate-to-plate + sealer to prevent water accumulation & rust with time!


----------



## GrantYoung (Apr 18, 2014)

Awesome work here. Can't wait to check it out in person.


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

lordy, i had the exactly same idea for a splitter in the front, ended up going with a different lip all together though, cant wait to see this thing at sowo!


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Finally made it!  

Custom quad exhaust is done. Wheels are on. Car looks so good to me! 

Still need a couple of adjustments but here it is !


----------



## Leray (Nov 13, 2013)

:thumbup::thumbup::heart::wave:


----------



## Dwon (Nov 3, 2009)

im in love... killing the CC game every post


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Finally made it!
> 
> Custom quad exhaust is done. Wheels are on. Car looks so good to me!
> 
> Still need a couple of adjustments but here it is !


Did u changed your lic plate too?? Weeeeeww its what iv seen.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

talja10: WEEEW was a pshop because they're are no custom license plate up here in Qc (They'll finally make some in Late 2015..)

Thanks everybody


----------



## talja10 (Jan 4, 2010)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> talja10: WEEEW was a pshop because they're are no custom license plate up here in Qc (They'll finally make some in Late 2015..)
> 
> Thanks everybody


Lol got it.well u can always pass the qc/on "border" .


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Hey guys!

Here's a little update  Long time no see haha! Been busy as hell!

Here's couple of shots on our way to SOWO & after. 



During the StanceNation photo/video coverage! Met some crazy people, was totally crazy!



The next picture is an extract of our YING-YANG shooting for VIP Modular. 2 of us are from Quebec  



Waiting patiently for a ride...


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Little rainy update. 



Sticker game is now ON POINNTTTTTT  

Have a nice day everybody!


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Little update! 

Wheels are up for sale for those who'd be interested! PM me or txt msg 1.819.314.4233





And well... it's Friday. So here's FrontEndFriday  Have a nice weekend guys


----------



## SkrApUNB (Jan 30, 2012)

Still my favorite cc on the planet. Even on stockies lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Pottle (May 5, 2006)

Where did you get the custom led tails?


----------



## Guest2320 (Aug 2, 2012)

Pottle said:


> Where did you get the custom led tails?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6762055-Tail-light-project


----------



## crash! (Jul 13, 2014)

This car is gorgeous. I really wanted white but I couldn't find any in manual.

Nice work!


----------



## nixlair (Mar 4, 2014)

THe final result is sick. Love the wheels!! Anytime you want to hook up in Montreal let me know. I'm wanting to meet more CC owners and car talk.


----------



## MrFroggy (Sep 4, 2012)

cimon_lowlevel said:


> Little quick shoot this afternoon. Feels good


forgot where i had my wallpaper from, now i know  hehe


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

So. 

Let's start the H20iprep.. Quitting the flush/slammed game, after all the **** we have over here in Quebec with Police & Government new stupid laws.

Switching to TrackStance. 



Wheels are now ready for the refinish. 

Meaty tires are on their way home, and for sure, a big filthy wang. YAYYYY

I'll keep you posted in the next days!


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

Heard about that new anti-"helluflush" law... :laugh:


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

H2Oi prep is on. 

Car's transfo will be revealed next weekend before OffsetKings here in Montreal (Sept.1st)

Oh hai.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

So here it is. Whole new look. Now "totally" legal up here in Quebec. The bumper beam is removed for events/shows but that's only thing that changes from pics to real life lol.


----------



## bobbysanders22 (Jul 9, 2014)

Can't wait to see the butthurt reactions, haha. This thing is simply insane. Not my taste, but I can totally respect it! Surely going to break some necks up there in Canada, and I can't wait to see the cops reaction to this, hahaha! Post moar pictures!


----------



## sk8too (Dec 23, 2004)

How much downforce does that sweet wing give you? This looks like a car from need for speed video games.


----------



## NateSVT (Feb 21, 2008)

Looks sick, I like it but I don't really get the no bumper thing.:what:


----------



## S WORD (Jul 21, 2011)

Props for doing it. :thumbup:

Quite a transformation to be legal.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Here's a couple more picture I took this week. Crazy how I enjoy so much the new setup. Beginning the half-cage in the back this afternoon for H2Oi !












Here's a close-up shot of the rear diffuser when it was in its final stage. 1/8" thick, stainless steel all welded in 1pc. Love it so much


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)




----------



## SAHRMB (Nov 21, 2013)

Wow! :wave:opcorn:

Just read through this whole thread this morning in my first class and I can't believe I haven't seen it before. (I have a beetle, but I troll the CC forum pretty frequently) It's really a bummer that you had to move away from the direction you were moving in, but I like the way you are moving now too :thumbup:

I never caught when you swapped the front seats though... I'm thinking its a part of the new setup, but wondering if you are still running the factory seat belts or have harnesses?


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

SAHRMB said:


> Wow! :wave:opcorn:
> 
> Just read through this whole thread this morning in my first class and I can't believe I haven't seen it before. (I have a beetle, but I troll the CC forum pretty frequently) It's really a bummer that you had to move away from the direction you were moving in, but I like the way you are moving now too :thumbup:
> 
> I never caught when you swapped the front seats though... I'm thinking its a part of the new setup, but wondering if you are still running the factory seat belts or have harnesses?


Yes Factory Seat Belts! Everything works fine


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Little last update before H2Oi!

Half-Cage is finally done. Waiting to be dry enough to mount it back in the car and prep the car indoor/outdoor, IT'S NECESSARY HAHAHA!


----------



## iMod.:R (Nov 14, 2005)

Yo Cimon, what is the cage bolting into? Im digging what you have cracking on this build. Very bold and hard not to respect. :beer:


----------



## [email protected] (Oct 30, 2007)

iMod.:R said:


> Very bold and hard not to respect. :beer:


x2 :thumbup:


----------



## Jooky (Jan 8, 2002)

*Haters of the wing*

I'm glad I'm not the only one who thought the CC's lines work well with the wing, yes its purely cosmetic, YES it looks badass.

Great build man.


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Cockpit POV from the trunk. Pretty excited looking at this pic, knowing that I've achieved exactly what I was planning in my head.


----------



## van33 (Dec 21, 2012)

Unreal... More please :beer:


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## boardsnow6 (Nov 19, 2010)

subd


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

Back from H2Oi! Happy meeting & having the opportunity to see couple of setups rolling on the strip! 

Had the chance to meet Halcyon for the CC videoshoot! (Should be done within couple of weeks) 



Also went for a quick shoot with Eric Dowd, always a pleasure to meet him every year!



Quick roller my GF took on our way back home last weekend  



And finally a quick pic i've done this morning, foggy temperature gives me feeeeelings !


----------



## cimon_lowlevel (Aug 8, 2013)

The time we never want to reach. 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...CandyWhite-CC-PartOut&p=86475251#post86475251


----------

